# Chaleur wood stove



## Nbourgeo (Dec 4, 2016)

I'll start by saying I'm pretty new to the whole wood burning stove installation. I also am not sure if this is the correct place for this post. I stumbled upon this forum and it seems to be the place to be for anything wood stove related. I purchased a old wood stove to put in my camp for the few times a year it gets cold enough to use down here in South Louisiana. There is a label on the back of the stove that has some useful information listed. It gives detailed distances from combustibles bit doesn't state anything about distances if using heat shield of some sort. Basically looking for any pointers or guidance on installing this stove  I attatched a picture of the back label and also pictures of the two areas that could possible fit the stove. Also the picture of the front is not my stove it's simply a picture from Google but my stove looks like that one. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## begreen (Dec 4, 2016)

The rear clearance could be taken down to 12" with a proper, ventilated wall shield. Be sure to follow the floor protection requirements as well. 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/wood-stove-wall-clearances-primer.147785/


----------



## Nbourgeo (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks for your reply I appreciate the help


----------



## Ryaner (Mar 12, 2017)

I have the same stove called Acorn Alcove. I'm looking for information such as an owners manual for it.


----------



## Whiton (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm having trouble adjusting the knob at the bottom of this stove. Anyone else had a similar problem or a user's manual I could use to troubleshoot?


----------



## begreen (Sep 1, 2017)

Have you tried squirting in some penetrating oil on the shaft and working it?


----------

